# I'm selling 20 shirts/day



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I remember a few years ago there was a guy on this forum who sold 20 shirts per week and I envied him. I thought that was pretty slick. I was new and I was selling almost nothing. Now I'm selling 20 shirts PER DAY, consistently. The good thing is there's still a lot more room for sales growth for me because I still have lots more things I can easily do that I know for a fact will increase sales. I can realistically see myself doubling or tripling my daily sales by the end of this year. It's amazing to think there are thousands of people walking around wearing shirts with my designs on them. I still feel like I've only accomplished a small percentage of what I can accomplish. I give a lot of credit to success gurus such as Brian Tracy for giving me great advice to live by. If you follow all of Brian Tracy's advice, success is virtually guaranteed. So hang in there, believe in yourself, have a POSITIVE ATTITUDE, don't complain about anything, and keep working every day to climb that ladder of success, always going higher and higher every year. Always keep improving yourself, keep trying new things, keep looking for more ways to increase sales. Don't worry about whether or not you can do it, just assume that you CAN do it and think about HOW you can do it. Believing in yourself is one of the most important things. Don't see yourself as you are now. See yourself as being more successful than you are now. Get rid of any false beliefs about your limitations. Becoming successful in the tshirt business is really not that hard. The longer you stay in it, the better you become and the easier it becomes to make money. 

I see a lot of people having a negative attitude. They don't understand that a negative attitude makes you fail. It's like a bunch of chains tying you down, preventing you from taking actions that will increase sales. It's very counter productive to complain about the economy and other things. It's a total waste of time. The so-called "economy" doesn't make a darn bit of difference. If I can find a way to double MY sales, then the economy is completely irrelevant to ME!! And people don't understand that there ARE plenty of good ways to increase your sales. I just recently did something to increase my sales A LOT. It's all about thinking POSITIVE and finding ways to increase sales, rather than thinking negative and finding excuses for not getting it done. You guys have no idea how many great opportunities there are in the world. The more you think positive and keep an open mind, the more opportunities you see. But I know of some people who just complain, complain, complain like it's their favorite thing to do, and they don't see the opportunities because they're too busy thinking negative thoughts!!! The success gurus told me to always think positive and avoid complaining about things. They were so right.


----------



## Robin R (Jul 30, 2007)

Two thumbs up for the motivation speach and I totally agree!

I am, however, curious on the part where you say: ' I just recently did something to increase my sales A LOT.' 

My question being of course: WHAT?

Cheers,
Robin


----------



## jricksus (Mar 19, 2007)

Love your ambition.


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Robin R said:


> Two thumbs up for the motivation speach and I totally agree!
> 
> I am, however, curious on the part where you say: ' I just recently did something to increase my sales A LOT.'
> 
> ...


For that info, you'll have to take the Brian Tracy Can Make You Rich course.


----------



## JefferyLovely (Mar 3, 2010)

That is very good and motivating.


----------



## phreebee (Nov 18, 2009)

Very motivating, however, the ecomomy DOES play a role on consumers spending and to say otherwise would just be wishful/ignorant thinking.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the courage.. 

I'm still at that "one day.. I'll sell 20 shirts a month!" mark.. And, I do feel like I have about a billion and a half things holding me back.. and I always think.. well If i can get this done.. I'll be good.. and then I get it done.. and then something else.. I feel like I always have one more road block in front of me and then i'll be clear.. but something is just always popping up.

Is this a book or an actual course? lol and where can I sign up? 

Stephanie


----------



## N8stlkr (Dec 12, 2009)

Great pep talk. It's time for the entrepreneurs to step up the economy is in the toilet, but 80% of the people are still working and everybody still has wants and needs. The acronym that keeps me motivated is POOR which translates to Passing Over Opportunities Regularly,so if we don't keep our eyes open this is what happens.


----------



## sweakley (Feb 28, 2010)

There's a lot of competition out there, but then there's a lot of people wanting funny t-shirts. Like everything else in life, it is work.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Richard for reminding us to keep positive.
It all starts with a dream, a vision, and a can do attitude. Negative thoughts in your head will produce negative results. Try to replace a negative with a positive. Self perception is a powerful thing. (that's all the fortune cookie sayings I can think of right now)


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the Sermon. Best of luck, John


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonderful post Bougie.

A positive frame of mind is very important maintaining consistency of work habits. Consistency is the key.

For example, I like to lift weights - I just really enjoy it. I'm member of a forum where quite a few competing bodybuilders visit. The most successful ones when asked what the most important quality is will tell you that it is consistency. (I have no desire to compete in that arena, but it is a truth that can be applied to other areas in our lives.)

In addition, a positive attitude has a powerful affect on the people around you. I will go out of my way to help someone that is full of positivity. I do try to help with poor attitudes, but it is harder for me to make an effort.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

I can tell you how to increase your sales/income for free. Never leave home without business cards. Talk to anyone you meet about what you do. Leave business cards with everyone you run into. I leave them in bathroom stalls, movie theaters, in cabs, etc.. I leave them with my lunch check with my payment. 
recently I printed up a bunch that looked like a $20 bill folder in half. I dropped about 10 of them in the mall and before I left the parking lot my phone was ringing. The card said this card is worth $20 your first order.
When you see someone wearing a t-shirt that has advertisement on it, offer to make them some new ones. Construction companies love to advertise on the backs of their workers. If a day goes by that you don;t tell someone that you offer screen printing then that is day you didn't do your job. If you just sit and wait for customers to find you then you will only be found by mindreaders or people who know people who know you print shirts. Increase your odds by opening your mouth and promoting yourself.

I recently went on a trip to California and realized I didn't bring any cards. I went to staples and had them print up 500 cards from a file I had on the jumpdrive on my keychain. It cost me $47. I sold 3 new accounts in one day. Well worth the 2 hours and $47 in my opinion.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

rat daddys correct network network network ... and dont mess up. one stupid mistake is all it takes to have a customer say see ya~

hey bougie why the tony robbins advertisement? kinda obvious isnt it? hope it was real... but i guess im a negative guy booooohhooooooo the economy.... hehehehehee

my gut says advertisement.


----------



## ShiroiNekoOnline (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for your encouragement. I'll keep on trying and trying.


----------



## LevelUpNews (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I have yet to start and still on the fence about a lot of things, but this has really helped kick up the motivation factor and knowing that this can be done


----------



## mzanzi (Mar 16, 2010)

Very encouraging.Good stuff for beginners like myself.Thumbs up!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

That is some of the best advice I have ever seen here.
Thank you.


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

Agreed. Too many people sit there & complain about the economy. No, the economy isn't too great right now, but if they focused that energy on their shirts, they would probably be making good money.


----------



## BleedingThreads (Oct 1, 2009)

Good encouragement! Though like one of the other posters... what did you do recently?


----------



## oddMarie (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for this post. We just placed our first printing order for shirts today, and will continue with our preliminary marketing efforts while we wait. Reading your posts reaffirms for us that this business can work. Thanks for strengthening our determination even more.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

Motivation is definitely what I need right now. We are making a ton of changes right now that aren't up yet, but it is stressful. 

Would you mind posting a link to your website Bougie? I want to check out the awesomeness!


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow! What a bunch of positive words! I can say I am you right now when you envied the other dude selling 20 shirts a day! However, I always have a positive outlook on my company....you just kicked it up another notch for me! I appreciate the words of encouragement. 

When I started, I had 10 followers on twitter for the longest! But I kept pushing and pushing.....now I'm up to 770 followers! I'm no where close to 20 shirts a day, but my hustle is like I'm selling a 100 shirts a day. 

I'm more hungry then anything else right now....once again, appreciate your words!


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I just went to your website.. TalkMajor.. and I do love the "In Berry We Trust" shirt!  Very creative!


----------



## halfbreed02 (Feb 17, 2010)

RE-SPECT. I printed my first original artwork film a half hour ago. Im goin for that first sale this weekend bro, momma already said she'd buy that one, lol, but you know what I mean.


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

princessracer said:


> I just went to your website.. TalkMajor.. and I do love the "In Berry We Trust" shirt!  Very creative!


Thanks! Appreciate it.....


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

nice to see a positive post. I know there are lots of people question if they can sell enough to make a living at this. Yes, but like said earlier you have to work at it. I think I sold my first t-shirt ever about 8 mos. ago. I sold about 2000pcs in Feb, so it is possible.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes that is so true. Its the old school mentality that be people got lazy and forgot how it is done.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

I remind myself, and others, often of a famous quote by Henry Ford.

"If you think you can do a thing or think you can't do a thing, you're right."


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

this was one of the best threads, ever sometimes you need to jus here this stuff agin to reinforce the motivation. im not at 20 shirts yet but soon i know it comeing once agin thanks everyone, and oh yeah my company is four-t's apparel. @www.four-ts.com jus though i would take time and promote,LOL!!!


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I haven't been at it for very long so I know how it can be discouraging sometimes, but in the end I know I can do it, and I need to remind myself of that.

"Adhere to your purpose and you will soon feel as well as you ever did." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

my gut says advertizment too I think I agree with Darque. didn't understand all that but the last made sense. Even if it is just a buy my course and you will be rich for the rest of your life thing, the guys got a point. but so does AA "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, the courge to change the things I can and the wisdom to know the difference". Lots of information out there to make the best of what we have but first we have to believe we can.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

I got into t-shirt printing based on the idea that I just wanted to print my own shirts for my tattoo studio. I started out with a Yudu, which is strictly a hobby setup. After printing about 2 doz shirts I started researching what it took to do real screen printing. After spending $10,000 on everything I needed. (bought out another company)
I figured I should at least try and recover my investment. That was just a few months ago. I now have 3 employees and I am printing shirts 6 days a week. If you make it a rule that you will talk to 6 people a day about printing shirts that you haven't talked to before you will get results.

People complaining about the economy? I live in a town with a population of 7100 people. In the last year we have lost 3 restraunts and a couple other small businesses. Yes the economy is bad but there are businesses that are surviving and they need t-shirts!!


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

I appreciate your tenacity and attitude as well but wonder do you have your own shop or are you selling through a POD site? All the best to you


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

20 shirts a day is good but keep striving for more. Last week I sold 2000 tshirts. I still sold about 500 longsleeve tshirts and 100 hooded sweatshirts ontop of the regular tshirts


----------



## sweasel (Mar 29, 2010)

I sell a shirt occasionally!

Ugh. March has been awful. And I'm a terrible motivational speaker.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Now that you're selling so much, be sure you're pricing out fulfillment services. Cafe Press and Zazzle (for example) charge much more for shirt production than some of the other shirt fulfillment services. If you're selling 20 shirts/day, there are services out there that could make you an extra $500/week. Do your research, all.

Best wishes for your continued growth.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Great!

The Secret it is.


----------

